# Some more pics from engine removal.



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Here are a few more shots after I stopped work last night. The parts I pulled off the rear of the engine look pretty good, actually -- the throwout bearing is worn, but I expected that already. The clutch and pressure plate are in surprising good shape. Sachs definitely makes good stuff. The flywheel is MUCH HEAVIER than I expected, but it is also looking quite good. I also took a pic of the valve cover and the crankshaft, but you can't tell much from any of these.

The flywheel bolts were VERY HARD to remove with the engine just sorta swinging from the hoist. I used a 3/8" breaker bar and my X-shaped lug wrench, applying most of my weight to break them loose. I think the official Craftsman name for the bar is a "flex bar" and now i know why. :eeps:


----------

